# teething / weaning



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi

Gosh this site is a saviour sometimes 

A couple of quick questions, if that's ok?

My 6.5 month old little girl had her 2 bottom teeth appear last week and I was wondering if I should already start brushing them?  How quickly they change 

Also, I've been weaning them really slowly - this is their 5th week, so they have been having a taste of meats or fish...

At what point should I start giving more lumps.  Also, what about finger foods?  I tried toast for the 1st time the other day... I was on tenterhooks the whole time!!  she did ok, but he just tried to put the whole piece along with his fist in his mouth.. so I quickly made sure I took the pieces off them and held them myself...

I don't want them to end up behind with this kind of stuff - what is "safe" to be giving them at this stage?

Thanks so much 

BettySpaghetti xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Yes its time for teeth brushing plus visits to the dentist 

For most babies lumpy foods are generally introduced from around 7mths. Finger foods generally around 9 mths depending on your child.
For more info:

http://www.dh.gov.uk/en/Publicationsandstatistics/Publications/PublicationsPolicyAndGuidance/DH_4117080

Jx

POST CONTAINS UNCONFIRMED EXTERNAL LINK; FERTILITY FRIENDS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ITS CONTENT


----------

